# iowa noob



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Howdy,

Mike here. 42, happily married, BBQ fan. Looking to read a lot of threads and learn about using a smoker I purchased from a fellow in K.C.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Well tell us about this smoker?  Charcoal, gas, wood, offset, vertical, bullet???


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to have you along, Mike. Take a moment and sign up for Tulsa Jeff's 5 day eCourse. Lots of good info that everyone should have on hand.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm a total noob so here goes. If I had to choose from the terms you gave me, I'd say it's a:

Wood, Offset, Bullet????!!!!!!!! I'm still figuring out how to add images, so here are the details;

Smoker is 48" long and 20" deep 
Firebox is 19" wide 22" Deep and 16" high
Grate in front of smoker is 10" wide by 48" long
Smoker tank is 1/4" thick
Frame is built out of 3/16" angle iron
Has firwood storage shelf under Smoker Tank
Shelf in Smoker goes all the way across and slides out!!!
Shelf in firebox removes for easy cleaning!!!
4 wheels for easy moving
Tel-Tru temp guage

First attempt at smoking ANYTHING ever will be tomorrow..... 



2gunz

p.s., I've used this kind of forum before at clubchopper.com... the image thing here doesn't work the same?? assist please!


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Dutch,

Thanks for the welcome--- I'll look into that ASAP.

Mike


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics Mike.  You will find this site very handy and everyone knowledgable and willing to lend information (and they're entertaining)!!  Have fun!


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

here goes......







...and...







...and...

















Far as I'm concerned, it's pretty damn big for my needs. And I'll accept all the help I can get.

My first instinct is to paint it BLACK, yes?????


mike


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe you should send that one down to Louisiana and I will send you a smaller one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry about that, but it looks like a real kick butt rig ya got there


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice pics, Mikey!! You have an "off-set" smoker-meaning that the firebox is off-set from the main food chamber. What are you planning on firing that bad boy up with, wood or charcoal? Anything picked out yet for your first victim. . er I mean first smoke.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Cajun,

Thanks for the welcome, and just gimme the address and I'll ship'r off on Monday. Heck.

So did I do well? I did research for about 2 months prior to making my purchase. An ebay item I watched like a hawk...I was out of town working and I had no chance to bid on it. It didn't sell so I called the guy up and asked if he would re-list it or sell it outright... he sold it to me for his opening bid price... 8 hours round-trip and a messed up I-35 through K.C. but I got'r home without a scratch!!!!

I'm such a noob I don't know if it's a gem, a turd, or if a red smoker's coolio!!!! paint it black???? I'll tell you this, the garage smells MMM MMM Good!


mike


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. 
Lived Iowa myself off and on for 20 years or so, east of Council Bluffs.
That smoker looks a lot like mine.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Dutch,

I've some ribs to dry rub tonight.... (will probably add a sirloin just for fun, too) the seller gave me a dozen 12' x 3" logs of hickory so I'll use that. I thought I'd try some charcoal in a coffee can underneath the wood to get'er going. I'm kinda wondering how much wood to start off with, 2 or 3 maybe? Or even a better or different method of starting.... I don't know the 'right' way, as I've read so many different methods online.

mike


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 9, 2007)

Gunslinger,

Thanks for the welcome. I work in Omaha a good bit and Council Bluffs once in a great while. I hope this smoker works as well as it makes my garage smell. Or, I suppose, I hope I can do the darn thing justice.... I've heard patience is a must.

Mike


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Mike -

Nice rig! Just look around and you'll find help in just about anything you might want to smoke!

If you look along the left side bar

<-----

You'll even see places to help you make fire! (good place to start BTW)


----------



## msmith (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome aboard 2 gunz glad to see another wood burner. Nice looking rig you got there. Im a wood burner also, did you build that smoker yourself. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF mikey2gunz!!! Looks like a pretty nice smoker ya got there.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks to DjDeb, mssmith, and ultramag for the welcome. I purchased the smoker from a guy in KC.

It's official. I'm still a noob, just not a virgin anymore. I started at 8:30 am and finished at 2:15 p.m. 

It took awhile to get the fire started as I didn't want to use starting fluid. Once It started it took a good 45 minutes to get even close to hot enough. I'll use more kindling-- and I'm certain I can improve the initial startup next time. 

I rubbed the ribs last night using the following:

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup chili powder
3 tbsp. salt
2 tbsp. ground coriander
2 tbsp. garlic powder
2 tbsp. sugar
2 tbsp. curry powder
2 tbsp. hot dry mustard
1 tbsp. black pepper
1 tbsp. dried basil
1 tbsp. dried thyme
1 tbsp. ground cumin
1 tbsp. cayenne pepper 

I'm certain I used too much rub as the ribs were simply overpowered with the rub flavoring. I did not use ANY rub on the sirloin and it was a little dry, as I put it in for too long, but the flavor was PERFECT. I was thinking about next time using little to no rub at all, or any other rub recipe suggested by members.

The ribs were dry as well. I think that I got them too hot as the temp got to about 260 or 270ish a few times... and of course I was chasing the temp around for hours before finally settling down to 235ish for the finish.

All in all a wonderful day smoking with a pretty dang good meal after. Looking forward to next weekend-- gonna try again and will zero in on getting that temp steady. 

Mike


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Mikey, you’re gonna enjoy this forum, I guarantee! Hey That rig is really Orange! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Seems like a perfect start to a flame job! Just mask some flames off and hit her with some black VHT! That’s a nice smoker ya got there!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

Howdy mikey2gunz, and Welcome to the SMF!!! As far as your smoker is concerned I would say SCORE!!!. Looking foward to seeing the great Q that will be coming off it


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 10, 2007)

Keep plugging away at it. Try to pre-burn your wood and that will help giter going. Also, preheat your logs on the top of the firebox and they'll get going faster too. 
There is a ton of great info in the wood smoker section. Read every bit of it, and it will help a bunch.


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks again--  just read for an hour about your monster.  Tuning plates, smoke stacks, pre-heating, too much hickory, wood supply problems....  well, we'll just keep pluggin' along.

thanks, everyone, for the welcome, & I will visit the woody area.

Mike


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome mikey!! awesome lookin rig! coming from detroit, i'm thinking it's about 8 hrs to come down and help ya warm that baby up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I wouldnt touch the color, in fact the flame job sounded cool, maybe with yellow...
you'll learn a ton on this site, it's quite addictive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bubba


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great looking smoker ya got there..definately like that "pull out" rack. The orange is great also.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 12, 2007)

mikey2gunz welcome to the forum. You've got yourself a nice smokin machine. Hang with it, learn it's personality, and keep reading.. you're gonna be the hit of the neighborhood soon. And keep it orange.. it's cool

Keep Smokin


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 12, 2007)

ok, it stays red/orange, and will add flames.......well maybe not flames, heck, the bike doesn't even have flames!


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone else in iowa, i've found some free apple, p.m. me!



mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Man O man, I'm jealous, that is exactly what I'm looking for....check e-bay everyday.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Tons of character!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





EDIT....The smoker that is!!!


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 27, 2007)

i did a search for you: grand rapids apple orchards and this is what i got--
http://www.allaboutapples.com/orchard/mi02.htm

i did the same for iowa. the FIRST orchard called i asked them if they sold apple wood----they offered me FREE WOOD. try a call to your local orchards!!!



mike


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 27, 2007)

i just realized you were salivating over my smoker, not the wood deal. sorry.... anyways, i got lucky- nobody bid on it with a $500 opener... i came back from a road trip (work) and it had expired- i called the guy and he sold it to me for that instead of re-listing it.

i could call him and ask him if he'd build another for the same for you.......or call and get his permission to give you his number....p.m. me if interested!!

mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion Mike. I sent you a PM.


----------

